# Brian Matzen strikes again..



## Jamminjim (Aug 17, 2020)

Have a friend that seems to have been taken by a Brian Matzen on two Schwinn Sting Ray /Krate bicycles..  this is the instagram posting of this guy.  https://www.instagram.com/burgendunn/     Thought you all should know, since I saw some older posts that this kid is a scam artist.  I told my friend to get in touch with the Suffolk County police and file a report if he never gets his bicycles delivered as promised.  Unfortunately he sent a cashiers check as payment. And it was over 1k. This Brian Matzen says he has shipped them.  Do we believe him?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Jamminjim said:


> Have a friend that seems to have been taken by a Brian Matzen on two Schwinn Sting Ray bicycles..  this is the instagram posting of this guy.  https://www.instagram.com/burgendunn/     Thought you all should know, since I saw some older posts that this kid is a scam artist.  I told my friend to get in touch with the Suffolk County police and file a report if he never gets his bicycles delivered as promised.  Unfortunately he sent a cashiers check as payment. And it was over 1k. This Brian Matzen says he has shipped them.  Do we believe him?



Nope!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 17, 2020)

Need to go to his place in person.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 17, 2020)

Can’t believe no one whipped his a$$ yet.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 17, 2020)

ive been hearing about htis guy for years... how is this still happening? Isnt fraud using the mail a federal offense?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2020)

Jamminjim said:


> Have a friend that seems to have been taken by a Brian Matzen on two Schwinn Sting Ray /Krate bicycles..  this is the instagram posting of this guy.  https://www.instagram.com/burgendunn/     Thought you all should know, since I saw some older posts that this kid is a scam artist.  I told my friend to get in touch with the Suffolk County police and file a report if he never gets his bicycles delivered as promised.  Unfortunately he sent a cashiers check as payment. And it was over 1k. This Brian Matzen says he has shipped them.  Do we believe him?



Ask for tracking number...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 17, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Can’t believe no one whipped his a$$ yet.




need to send Dennis Raider


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2020)

They let him out, because they were afraid he might get the COVID 19 virus.
So like all self respecting criminals, the first thing he does after his release, besides a 
“In & Out“ session, (Double Double & Darlene)
Is to rip off your buddy on a bogus Sting - Ray deal.
He’s probably laughing his ass off, thinking, they don’t call them “STING” Ray’s for nothing!
Lol!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 17, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Ask for tracking number...



Mail right now is sloooooow, if that's how they shipped. Get tracking like BFGforme said. Then if you don't get. take a drive and get your 1k worth !


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2020)

Brian Matzen.

He was born on 1992-12-7. His age is 27. 162 Diana Drv, Mastic Beach, NY 11951-4606 is the current address for Brian. It costs $2,120 per month to rent two bedrooms in the zip code 11951, according to HUD's Office of Policy Development and Research. Debbie Matzen and Janice C Sears are also associated with this address 






						Brian J Matzen, (631) 772-1793, Mastic Beach — Public Records Instantly
					

Brian J Matzen is a resident of NY. Lookup the home address and phone 6317721793 and other contact details for this person




					clustrmaps.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2020)

1971 february schwinn lemon peeler krate all original | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

For sale is my February 1971 lemon peeler all original except handlebars. Chainguard is original screen tires are dated 71 front and back tires with white letter slik. Some rust some scratches all original paint tires have not a lot of cracking and are holding air right as I type this. Its a bg...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 17, 2020)

if nothing else, he is persistent.   Amazing how a jackwagon can manage to stay alive doing this crap.





__





						64 Schwinn Stingray Super Deluxe
					

My Holy grail bike. Always wanted one. Finally got one. It's amazing. My friend sold it to me. Super excited to add this to my collection. No, it's not for sale. Please don't ask.




					ratrodbikes.com


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 17, 2020)

Not with the corona virus.. here in oregon everything seems to be legal now...lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2020)

From a previous thread 



#16
IF YOU WERE SCAMMED FILE A REPORT WITH THIS GUY

Corsino, Christopher Christopher.Corsino@suffolkcountyny.gov

We have arrested Mr. Matzen before reference a stolen bicycle and there is a report from early in 2015 concerning a Craig’s List transaction. However, if there is no specific complainant or police report for us to act on, we are unable to pursue an investigation. If you know anyone who has been “scammed” by Mr. Matzen, encourage them to get all of their documentation together and make a police report so we may conduct a follow up investigation.



Regards,

Lt Chris Corsino

Seventh Precinct Crime Section

*Seventh Precinct Commanding Officer*
1491 Wm. Floyd Pkwy, Shirley, NY 11967
SCPD.7THPRECINCT@suffolkcountyny.gov


----------



## stoney (Aug 17, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Brian Matzen.
> 
> He was born on 1992-12-7. His age is 27. 162 Diana Drv, Mastic Beach, NY 11951-4606 is the current address for Brian. It costs $2,120 per month to rent two bedrooms in the zip code 11951, according to HUD's Office of Policy Development and Research. Debbie Matzen and Janice C Sears are also associated with this address
> 
> ...




How is we can be looking at his address above etc. etc. and how is it he can come home everyday and not worry about getting ass kicked. Who knows maybe his time will run out. Apparently doing things the right way doesn't work.


----------



## NotBrianMatzenAgain (Sep 5, 2020)

Don't mean to bump but wow...  I can't believe he's still scamming people. I made an account just to confirm your references. Hope this doesn't count as outing him even though it does.

Brian lives at 162 Diana Dr Mastic Beach, NY 11951. I used to be friends with brother. I remember one time when his brother and I were hanging out once, a police cruiser pulled up and started questioning us if we lived here and where Brian was. Obviously his brother wasn't about to give him up and It wasn't part of my business. Brian ended up running out the back door. I remember him having some vintage bikes in the attic too. From yu-gi-oh/MTG cards to fake name brand clothing. I was also a friend of a neighbor of his. He scammed those kids too. He pretty much tried to scam everyone he ever met. He has no friends and it's kinda sad and I use to pity him. I always knew to keep my distance because all he'd ever do is scam people and use people (as a middle man) to avoid getting caught. Last I know, he was working at a Walmart doing overnight shifts unloading skids from the trucks. There's not that many Walmarts on Long Island so you could probably narrow it down if you really were eager to track him down. They still live in Mastic Beach.

I'm more disappointed than surprised. I thought back when coppers were trying to contact him about some craigslist/yu-gi-oh card scam he did, he'd change his life around. It's not even like he's ballin' in money so why choose this lifestyle? Debbie is his mother but she's a good woman who's not really related to his scammings (afaik). The other person associated to the address must be the prior tenant. Sucks that years later he's still doing this but please don't harass the other family members. All that really has to be done is contacting Suffolk County PD with evidence of the scam and they'll eventually follow up. This is why it's important to never pay for things that you can't pickup with cash/checks. Always use Paypal or other methods of payment that have buyer protection.

edit: he's been doing this since high school. I'm pretty sure he gets off on the feeling of scamming people like how people get a rush from shoplifting.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2020)

NotBrianMatzenAgain said:


> Don't mean to bump but wow...  I can't believe he's still scamming people. I made an account just to confirm your references. Hope this doesn't count as outing him even though it does.
> 
> Brian lives at 162 Diana Dr Mastic Beach, NY 11951. I used to be friends with brother. I remember one time when his brother and I were hanging out once, a police cruiser pulled up and started questioning us if we lived here and where Brian was. Obviously his brother wasn't about to give him up and It wasn't part of my business. Brian ended up running out the back door. I remember him having some vintage bikes in the attic too. From yu-gi-oh/MTG cards to fake name brand clothing. I was also a friend of a neighbor of his. He scammed those kids too. He pretty much tried to scam everyone he ever met. He has no friends and it's kinda sad and I use to pity him. I always knew to keep my distance because all he'd ever do is scam people and use people (as a middle man) to avoid getting caught. Last I know, he was working at a Walmart doing overnight shifts unloading skids from the trucks. There's not that many Walmarts on Long Island so you could probably narrow it down if you really were eager to track him down. They still live in Mastic Beach.
> 
> ...




To be honest I'm really surprised someone hasn't taken him down. And I'm not referring to any type of law enforcement. One of these days he'll screw the wrong person, someone that has the time to collect on his lost investment.


----------



## NotBrianMatzenAgain (Sep 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> To be honest I'm really surprised someone hasn't taken him down. And I'm not referring to any type of law enforcement. One of these days he'll screw the wrong person, someone that has the time to collect on his lost investment.



You're free to feel emotional but you've got nothing to lose typing that stuff out compared to the guy who you're suggesting would face assault charges over a small amount of money that they could've recuperated in small claims. Keep in mind, he's been doing this since high school as I've said. He must be doing something right if he's avoiding getting caught or beat. Maybe he got beat once or twice? My memory is too foggy from back then to remember but nothing seems to be deterring him. This is a good time to mention how confinement and rehabilitation would help potentially reform a person like him. Don't know how he's not in jail now.

At the end of the day, we have a really sad individual who has nothing in his life. That's why he turns to scamming people to feel alive. He has nothing to lose. No real career, no friends, no girlfriend- nothing going for him. He lives with his mom still and no intention to leave (not that he'd financially be able to). Nobody should throw their life away for trash. Save your anger, start using protected payment methods, go through the legal process to get your funds back, and rest easy knowing you have something going for you in life whether that's a good job, a pupper at home or a family.

edit: if I can help the victims in anyway, feel free to contact me. I obviously don't ride bikes (motorcycles on the other hand....) so I don't use this forum but I'll monitor it for the next few days or so. I also don't live in NY anymore but still have a few contacts back when I worked for the county.


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 6, 2020)

Don’t we all know not to send cashiers checks?


----------

